# انتهاء المشروع



## mos (31 أكتوبر 2008)

الزملاء الكرام ..
لدى استفسار عن الفرق البسيط بين المصطلح 

Practical completion & Substantial completion


مع الشكر


----------



## virtualknight (31 أكتوبر 2008)

اين الردود ؟؟؟ نحن بانتظار الأخوة الأعضاء


----------



## حسن مشهور (1 نوفمبر 2008)

mos قال:


> الزملاء الكرام ..
> لدى استفسار عن الفرق البسيط بين المصطلح
> Practical Completion & Substantial Completion
> مع الشكر


 





أخي العزيز ،
لقد إخترت أكثر الأمور جدلاً في عقود المقاولات ، والفرق ليس بسيـطاً كما ذكرت .

كلنا يعلم إستناد عقود المقاولات إلى شروط تعاقد (عامة وخاصة) ، وتعتبر هذه الشروط مرجعاً أساسياً لكافة إجراءات العقد .

وخلال تنفيذ المقاول (المتعهد) للعقد ، يتم صرف دفعات عن الأعمال المنتهية بواسطة المهندس (ممثل الحكومة أو المالك) ، وإحتجاز نسبة 10% من قيمة الدفعة لحين إكتمال الأعمال ، حيث تصرف نصفها (المبالغ المحتجزة) 5% ويحتفظ بالنصف الباقي لحين إنتهاء فترة الصيانة المجانية (وتختلف المدة بإختلاف العقود) بنجاح . 

وتنص هذه الشروط تحت بند " إكتمال الأعمال " على أنه يجوز للمهندس إذا رأى من وجهة نظره أن الأعمال قد أصبحت مكتملة بصورة عملية (Practically Completed) أن يصدر شهادة Practical Completion ، ويتم على أثرها صرف نصف المبالغ المحتجزة كما أشرنا أعلاه .

وهنا يبدأ الخلاف . فالمسألة إذن تقدير شخصي يعود للمهندس ، الذي قد لا يتفق مع المقاول على أن الأعمال قد إكتملت بصورة عملية تمكن المالك من إستخدام المشروع . ويبدأ جدل لا ينتهي (إلاّ في المحاكم في بعض العقود الكبيرة حيث تصل المبالغ المحتجزة إلى ملايين الدولارات) .

ويستند المقاول إلى التعريف البسيط لإكتمال الأعمال بصورة عملية على أنه :
إكتمال الأعمال الإنشائية الرئيسية (وليس بالضرورة كافة الأعمال حرفياً) والخدمات كأعمال الكهرباء ، الأعمال الصحية ، أعمال تكييف الهواء والتهوية ...وهذه الأخيرة (التكييف) غالباً ما تكون مثار جدل ، حيث تشترط المواصفات ضرورة إجراء إختبارات التشغيل والقبول خلال فترة الذروة (شهور الصيف) ، بمعنى أنه على المقاول إنتظار حلول الصيف لإنجاز تلك الإختبارات قبل قبول وإستلام أعمال التكييف والتهوية . وهنا يبدأ الإحتجاج وإتهام المهندس بالتشدد ، وقد يلجأ المقاول للمحاكم كما ذكرت فضاً للنزاع وتسليم المشروع إبتدائياً وإستلام مستحقاته . وقد يطول نظر المحاكم في القضية لبعد إكتمال المشروع !!

تعاقدياً ، إكتمال الأعمال يعني إكتمال كافة أعمال العقد (دون إستـثناء) كما نص التعريف الوارد بمقدمة العقد . ولكن يبقى الجدل : هل يعتبر عدم تشجير المناطق الخضراء ، أو عدم تركيب نظام التحكم عن بعد للبوابات ، أم عدم وضع اللوحات الإرشادية .. كمثال .. هل تعتبر هذه الأعمال نواقص تعيق إستخدام المشـروع ؟؟ بالقطع لا .. ولكن قد يتمسك المهندس بضرورة إختبار الأنظمة في حالات الذروة للتحقق من كفاءتها (وهذا لن يتأتى إلاّ بإشغال المبنى ) كشرط لإكتمال الأعمال .

ولكن كما ذكرنا يعود تقدير تلك الأمور إلى المهندس ، والذي يفضل في كثير من الأحيان كسب الوقت لحين إكتمال أية نواقص وإصدار شهادة إكتمال الأعمال النهائية (Final Completion Certificate) درءاً للقيل والقال ، ونفـياً لأية شبهه تواطىء أو محاباة للمقاول ، فضلاً عن تأجيل إستلام المشروع مبدئياً لحين جهوزية المالك (توفر أطقم التشغيل والصيانة ، وربما الحراسة) . وكثيراً ما يدعي المهندس بأن المشروع لا يمكن إستخدامه (أو بمعنى آخر لا يعتبر كاملاً) قبل إكتمال الأثاث والديكور ، والذي قد يكون من خلال عقد آخر غير عقد المقاولة الأصلية . وحقيقة الأمر أنه يفضل بقاء المشروع تحت مسؤولية المقاول الأصلي لحين إكتمال تلك الأعمال التكميلية ، مستنداً إلى نص في العقد ، ربما لم يلتـفت له المقاول ، يقول: بأن على المقاول إفساح المجال ، وإدراج تلك الأعمال ضمن برنامجه ، لمقاولين آخرين معـينين من قبل المالك .

الغريب أن هذا البند من شروط التعاقد لازال يعمل به حتى يومنا هذا ، ولم يتم تعديله أو إلغاؤه . 

أما الـ Substantial Completion وتعني إكتمال الأعمال بشكل أو بصورة أساسية أو جوهرية ، لا تختلف كثيراً من حيث قابليتها للجدل عن سابقتها . وتستخدم (حسب علمي) في عقود الشركات الأمريكية ، والتي تسمي في بعض الأحيان بـ (Temporary Certificate of Occupancy) أي شهادة مؤقتة للإستخدام (الإنتقال للمبنى) . وقد إستعاض الإخوة الأمريكان عن شهادة إكتمال الأعمال النهائية (Final Completion Certificate) المتعارف عليها ، بشهادة إكتمال الأعمال (Certificate of Occupancy ).

إذن الموضوع خلافي و ينحصر في التفسير اللغوي (الجدلي) والقانوني بين Substantial و Practical والذي نادراً ما وجدت توضيحـاً دقيقاً له في أياً من العقود (على الأقل التي عاصرتها) .

أرجو أن أكون قد أجبت على سؤالك . وبإنتظار أية إضافات من الإخوة الزملاء .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (1 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكرك زميلنا العزيز على الشرح الجميل،والمعلومات المهمة


----------



## mos (2 نوفمبر 2008)

كل الشكر للمهندس حسن مشهور على الشرح الوافى..

ولى سؤال جديد لغوى 

ما معنى 
provisional sum

مع التحية..


----------



## حسن مشهور (2 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز ،

في بعض عقود المقاولات يتم رصد مبالغ إحتياطية محددة لأعمال لم تدرج تفصيـلاً بجدول الكميات والأسعار ، ربما لعدم وضوح الحاجة إليها من عدمه ، أو ربما لعدم الإنتهاء من تحديد نطاق الأعمال (Scope of Works) لها .
وتترك للمهندس حرية إستخدام تلك المبالغ ضمن نطاق العقد إذا دعت الحاجة . وقد يكلف المقاول الرئيسي بتلك الأعمال ، أو يعهد بها لمقاول باطن على أن يتم الصرف من خلال عقد المقاول الأصلي .

وقد يقيد إستخدام تلم المبالغ ببـنود بعينها :
أعمال حفر / ردم / نقل أتربة (إيجار معدات .. وأتعاب مشغلي المعدات في الساعة أو للمتر المكعب)
أعمال بنود مختلفة (خرسانات ، مباني ، تشطيبات ، خدمات ....) . 

أرجو أن أكون قد أجبت على إستسفارك .
وبالتوفيق​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (2 نوفمبر 2008)

المشاركة الاصلية كتبت بواسطة " حسن مشهور "


> تعاقدياً ، إكتمال الأعمال يعني إكتمال كافة أعمال العقد (دون إستـثناء) كما نص التعريف الوارد بمقدمة العقد . ولكن يبقى الجدل : هل يعتبر عدم تشجير المناطق الخضراء ، أو عدم تركيب نظام التحكم عن بعد للبوابات ، أم عدم وضع اللوحات الإرشادية .. كمثال .. هل تعتبر هذه الأعمال نواقص تعيق إستخدام المشـروع ؟؟ بالقطع لا .. ولكن قد يتمسك المهندس بضرورة إختبار الأنظمة في حالات الذروة للتحقق من كفاءتها (وهذا لن يتأتى إلاّ بإشغال المبنى ) كشرط لإكتمال الأعمال



اخونا الكريم م حسن مشهور

لقد شرحت فوفيت وأجدت 


ويبقى ان مراجعة العقود امر من الاهمية بمكان
وللاسف
فلقد تعاملت مع شركات مقاولات كثيرة
ففوجئت باهمال مراجعة العقود
وهي التي لابد وان يكون فيها تعريفات للمصطلحات التي تذكر بمتن العقد

وهنا يجب توضيح ما الذي سيتم صرف نسبة ال10% المحتجزة لضمان حسن التنفيذ على اساسه
وهنا يبرز دور مسئولي العقود 
والذي لا يعطونه الكثير من الاهمية كثيرا ما

ولا يكون امام "المهندس" ( المشرف المعين من قبل المالك ) الا ان يرجع للعقد لتفسير الجدال
فاذا وجد شيء يتطابق مع وجهة نظره من وجوب استكمال المشروع فعليا بحيث يمكن تشغيله
فغالبا ما ياخذ بذلك
ويضطر المقاول الى انتظار الاستكمال الفعلي

إذا فمربط الفرس هو
العقد ومراجعته وإعطاءه أهمية في مناطق الخلاف
مثل متى يحق امر التغيير 
ومتى يستصدر المهندس شهادة استكمال الاعمال
والمدة المستغرقة في اعتماد التقديمات
ونسب صرف المطالبات
والكثير من الامور التي قد تذكر بالعقد ولا يراجعها المقاول ويجد نفسه في وضع لا يريده خلال التنفيذ
وطبعا تزداد تلك الجدالات في المشاريع الغير حكومية حيث لا يكون هناك عقدا ملزما 

الاخ الكريم م حسن مشهور شكرا لك مرات ومرات
وننتظر منك الكثير من فيوضاتك


ونشكر اخونا الكريم mos
على موضوعه الذي افادنا جميعا


----------



## حسن مشهور (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ العزيز/ نهر النـييل

أشكرك على هذا الإطراء ، ولا شكر على واجب .
وإضافة لما ذكرته سيادتكم .. فمربط الفرس في الحقيقة هو : إنعدام الإحترافية . 
حيث غالباً ما نتعامل مع الكثير من أمور حياتنا بقدر كبير من الهواية والسطحية .

فكثيراً ما نجد المقاولين يهتـمون بالفوز بالعقد - مهما كانت الظروف - وغالباً ما يعهدون لقسم/إدارة حسـاب الكميات (هذا في حالة الشركات الكبيرة ، حيث كثيراً ما نجد مدير الشركة هو من يقوم بالتسعير ، والتخطيط ، والتنفيذ) بدراسة المناقصة وتسعيرها دون تكبد عناء قراءة ومراجعة العقد وشروطه بتمـعـن ، أو طلب تفسير لأية بنود قد تكون غامضة ، وفي حالة عدم الرد على إستسفاره .. وجب عليه التقدم بأسعار بديلة/مشروطة (Qualified Tender Price) بالإضافة إلى سعره الأصلي . 

وفي الجهة المقابلة ، كثيراً ما نلحظ تواطىء الإستشاري والمالك في تمرير بعض الشروط المجحفة وبطريقة مستـترة ضمن تفاصيل العقد ..على أمل ألا يلاحظـها المقاول ، ويتم التمسك بها لاحقاً بعد توقيع العقد . متناسين أن الأصـل هو صفاء النوايا والبعـد عن الترصد والتصـيد . 

وقد يجد البعض العذر للمقاول ..فهو ليس في موقف يمسح له بالإعتراض على شروط العقد ، بغية الإستمرار في السوق ، أو رغبة منه في عدم إلصاق تهمة التشدد بسمعته كي لا ينفـر منه العمـلاء .. وفي النهاية تكون النتيجة كارثية في معظم الأحيان .

وقد وجدت ، من خلال خبرتي المتواضعة ، أن عدم التمكن من اللغة الإنجليزية قد يقف حائلاً بين المقاول وفهمه الدقيق لإشتراطات العقد .. وأنا هنا لا أعني المقاول العربي ، فكثيراً ما يقـع الخلاف في التفسير بين شركة عالمية (المقاول) والإستشاري (وغالباً ما يكون مكتباً عالمياً هو الآخر) المكلف بالإشراف على تنفيذ العقد من قبل الدولة (المالك) ، والمهندس (ممثل الدولة في العقد) . فما بالكم والمهندس ، أو المقاول ، عربي الجنسية وذو قدرات لغوية محدودة ؟
الغريب أن عقود المقاولات القياسية في الكثير من الدول العربية (الخليجية تحديداً) تعتـمد نسخة العقد العربية عند وقوع خلاف في التفسير !! هل يعقل ذلك وبعض أطراف العقد الفاعلين أجانب ؟؟

وقد يرى البعض الحل في إعتماد عـقـد " الفيديك " .. ولكن هذا الأخير أيضاً لا يخلو من الإعتراضات والتحفظات . 
في الحقيقة لا أعرف صيغة للعقد معتمـدة قانوناً ومقبولة لطرفي العقد . ولذا سيستمر الخلاف .
مع تحياتي للجميع .


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (3 نوفمبر 2008)

برجال ذوي خبرات قوية 
واصحاب عطاء مستمر مثلك
يستمر اثراء الموضوعات يا م حسن مشهور

وليس غريبا ان اقول :
حقيقة اصبحت اتابع كتابتك وحواراتك المضيفة لاي قاريء يقراها

ولقد صدقت
ففي اغلب المشاريع لا يعتمد المقاول على التدقيق في العقد والمخططات والمواصفات
ويعتمدون على خبرة من يسعرون بمفهوم ال (Simulation) بمحاكاة اسعار المشاريع بمثيلها كليا او كبنود
وهي الطريقة التي تسبب المصائب للمقاول اذا لم يقرنها بالتحليل المالي وما يستجد في مستندات المشروع من مخاطر ومتطلبات قد لا تتماشى مع ما اعتمده في وضع الاسعار من محاكاة

اصلا لا يوجد بالشركات ( اغلبها ) من يقوم بالتطوير وتسجيل الوقائع و المعدلات الجديدة ومتغيرات السوق اثناء المشاريع الاخرى بالشركة وهي التي تجعل الشركة لها رصيدا تاريخيا معلوماتيا يمكن به تطوير (UP Date) المحاكاة لتصلح لتسعير المشاريع المستقبلية

فيكون الاعتماد على الخبرة والمحاكاة دونما اي دراسة او تدقيق او تطوير

وبالطبع لابد وان يحدث الجدال " الخناقات " بين المهندس المشرف وبين المقاول كنتيجة حتمية لذلك

واذكر انني قد اعترضت واصطدمت مع احد الملاك الكبار والذي اراد طرح المناقصة دون ان يتم استكمال الكثير من وضع المتطلبات الفنية على المخططات والمواصفات و حتى على ال BOQ
واصر هو وطرح المناقصة ومعها ملاحظات كثيرة جدا اقل ما يقال عنها انها تحتاج الى مستندات جديدة ليمكن تحقيقها في هذا المشروع

ثم
فوجئت بان المقاولين يقبلون الدخول في المناقصة ( كانوا 8 شركات ) اعتذر منهم شرركة واحدة لعدم وضوح المستندات

واخذ المشروع احد المقاولين واضعا على عاتقه مخاطر ليست محسوبة بالطبع 

ثم حدثت المشاكل اللانهائية في تفسير المعلومات والملاحظات الفنية وسمعت عن الصياح بين القائمين على المشروع والمقاول

فذكرتهم بما اصطدمت به معهم 
فاقتنعوا بعد فوات الاوان

وعود على موضوع اخينا الكريم mos
اتساءل
هل مثل تلك المشروعات يمكن ان يكون لها نهاية 
سواءا Substantial او Practical 

؟

للاسف 
الاغلب من الشركات ليست مؤهلة الى تقدير حقيقي وعادل لزمن المشروع او كلفته 
وهذا هو ما لخصته انت اخونا م حسن مشهور بعبارتك الدقيقة:

إنعدام الإحترافية
​


----------



## حسن مشهور (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ/ نهر النييل المحترم

لقد أخجلت تواضعي .. وشكراً جزيلاً على هذا المديح والذي ينم عن كرم أخلاق وتهذيب عال .

عودة إلى موضوعنا .. أوافقـك مائة في المائة فيما طرحته سيادتك . والأمثلة كثيرة لتجربتك .
وقد تستغرب أن أغلب التجارب التي مررت بها أنا شخصياً كانت لشركات عالمية رمى بها حظها العاثر لبلادنا .. وقطعاً ستعود لديارها بأسوأ الذكريات .

المهـم ..هل نتـعـظ ؟ كملاك أو مهندسون إستشاريون ؟ أشك في ذلك . 
فالنصيحة دائماً ثقيلة ، نادراً ما يقبلهـا الناس إلاّ الواثق من نفسه من بيـنهم .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## mos (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*win win*

شكرا على المناقشة المهنية والآداء الأحترافى ..
أقدر للأفاضل البحث عن الأقتراب من المثالية أو تطبيق القدر الأكبر من علم ادارة المشروعات بالحياة العملية .

وأرى أحد أسباب الصعوبات أن الأعتراف بعلاقة win - win فى التعاقدات ببلادنا لم تنضج بعد.

ومن جهة أخرى أود أستغلال الفرصة وأطرح سؤالى الثالث 

ما معنى ( لغويا ) ومهنيا quantum meruit ( الهجاء ليس بالقاموس )

مع الشكر


----------



## foratfaris (4 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرالجميع على مشاركاتهم البنائة


----------



## حسن مشهور (4 نوفمبر 2008)

mos قال:


> ومن جهة أخرى أود أستغلال الفرصة وأطرح سؤالى الثالث
> ما معنى ( لغويا ) ومهنيا quantum meruit ( الهجاء ليس بالقاموس )
> مع الشكر


 
أخي العزيز
كوانتوم مِرويت (وتعني القدر المستحق فقط) هو إصطلاح /قاعدة قانونية تطبق في حالة إخلال أحد الطرفين بالعقد (Breach of Contract) ويتم بموجبها حساب قيمة الأتعاب/التكاليف الفعلية المستحقة فعلياً (ودفعها لطرف العقد المتضرر) مقابل الأعمال التي قام بها ، سواء وقع العقد بين الطرفين أو لم يكتمل لسبب ما . ​ 
وغالباً ما يطبق في العقود التي لا تشتمل على شروط تعويضية (Liquidated Damages) .
وكذلك عندما يتعاقد شخص ما مع آخر للعمل لديه ، ولسبب ما لم يوقع العقد أو ثبت عدم قابليته للتنفيذ ، عندها يحق للعامل المطالبة بأتعابه عما أنجز من أعمال حتى تاريخه – وليس بالضرورة إكماله لكافة الأعمال – كما هو منصوص عليه بالعقد الأصلي ، حيث يعد العقد في الأساس وعداً من صاحب العمل وقبولاً من العامل .​ 
أمثلة : 
تعاقد الدولة مع مقاول لإنجاز مشروع ما ، وبعد فنرة تخلى المقاول عن العقد دون إكماله . يحق في هذه الحالة للدولة تكليف مقاول آخر وتحميل المقاول السابق تكلفة التأخير والبحث والتعاقد مع مقاول آخر لإنجاز المشروع . وهنا يتم إحتساب التكلفة الفعلية دون إضافات .​ 
لجوء شخص ما لمحامي للدفاع عنه في قضية ما ، ولسبب ما نسي أو أهمل المحامي توقيع إتفاقية مكتوبة مع العميل ، ورفض العميل دفع الأتعاب (ربما لقناعته بأنها مبالغ فيها) ، هنا يحق للمحامي المطالبة بأتعابه المستحقة والمقررة (أو المتفق عليها) قانوناً دون الحاجة لوجود مثل هذه الإتفاقية .​ 
هذا حسب علمي ، وأرجو ممن لديه إضافة ألا يبخل علينا .
وبالتوفيق​


----------



## mos (8 نوفمبر 2008)

أخى الكريم ... معلوماتك شاملة ودقيقة تماما وقد بحثت بعدة كتب وأرفق لك ما يؤكد شرحك الراقى ..


If the whole, or substantially the whole, of the sub-contract work is carried
out on the basis of a letter of intent, the sub-contractor may be entitled to
payment on the basis of quantum meruit (a reasonable sum – defined as a ‘fair
commercial rate’). It could amount to considerably more than the subcontract
tender figure, particularly in times of keen tendering.


----------



## mos (8 نوفمبر 2008)

الزملاء الكرام الفرق بين liquidated damage And penalties وأحتاج المساعدة بالشرح 



There is a great deal of misunderstanding about this particular aspect of the
contract. Penalties cannot be enforced; liquidated and ascertained damages can.
Because it is notoriously difficult to ascertain damages after the event, and expensive
to apply them, the contract adopts the device of agreed damages. Provided
that the employer has considered the amount of damages,


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (8 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks really for ur efforts , it is wonderful Knowledge...


----------



## magnoooo (10 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل ومهم وبجد الف شكر على المعلومات القيمه دى


----------



## حسن مشهور (10 نوفمبر 2008)

mos قال:


> الزملاء الكرام الفرق بين Liquidated Damage And Penalties وأحتاج المساعدة بالشرح
> There is a great deal of misunderstanding about this particular aspect of the
> contract. Penalties cannot be enforced; liquidated and ascertained damages can.
> Because it is notoriously difficult to ascertain damages after the event, and expensive
> ...


 

أخي العزيز ،

Penalties و Liquidated Damage كلاهما عبارة عن مبلغ (غرامة أو تعويض) يتفق عليه بين طرفي العقد عند إخلال أحد الطرفين بشروطه (Breach of Contract) ، ويتم دفعه للطرف المتضرر بواسطة الطرف المخل بالعقد .

Penalties : هي قيمة الغرامة المنصوص عليها بالعقد (مثلاً : ألف دولار عن كل يوم تأخير) ، وتطبق عند التأخير في تسليم المشروع في موعده .

Liquidated Damage : هي قيمة التعويض المتفق عليها بين الطرفين ، والمنصوص عليها في العقد ، والتي إرتضاها الطرفان كقيمة عادلة للخسارة التي قد تلحق بأحد أطراف العقد في حال إخلال الطرف الآخر بالعقد . وقد تحدد كنسبة مئوية من قيمة العقد ، ولا يتم تجاوز تلك القيمة مهما كان الضرر الذي لحق بالطرف المتضرر .
كتعويض عن تأخر إستفادة المالك من مشروعه نتيجة تأخر الإنجاز . وإذا لم يكن في إستطاعة الطرفين تحديد قيمة التعويض تلك (ولم ينص عليها في العقد) ، فإنها تترك لتقدير الخبراء ، وفي هذه الحالة تسمى (Unliquidated Damages) .

وأنا أختلف مع التفسير الذي أوردته سيادتك من أن الغرامة لا يمكن تطبيقها بعكس التعويضات ، لصعوبة تقدير الأضرار بعد وقوعهـا !!. 
فكما ذكرت لسيادتك ، كلاهما يجب ذكره وقبوله بالعقد . فما المانع إذن من تطبيق أيهما ؟
أرجو مراجعة المصدر ... أو قيـام أحد الزملاء بتوضيح هذه النقطة ، فربما أكون على خطأ .

مع خالص تحياتي .


----------



## mos (10 نوفمبر 2008)

أخى الكريم ..
ردودك وخبراتك لا تقل عن مؤلفى الكتب التى قرأتها ولكن ..
الذى فهمته جيدا من عدة كتب هو liquidated damage هى ما يسمى غرامة التأخير .

وعندما يحاول المقاول تجنب أو دحض الخصم حال التأخير فأنه يحاول أن يثبت للمحكمة أنها ليست غرامة تأخير ولكن penalty فلا تستحق الخصم لتأخره

وأحتاج لمثال عن penalties
مع الشكر


----------



## حسن مشهور (11 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ/ mos
شكراً على المجاملة الرقيقة . 

وأعود إلى سؤالك عن الفرق بين " التعويض عن الأضرار" Liquidated Damage و " غرامات التأخير " Penalties ، وأعتقد أنني قد أوضحت الفرق في مداخلتي السابقة .

فلنأخذ مثال مقاول متعاقد على بناء فندق (أو مطعم) ، ولسبب راجع لإهمال (أو عجز) المقاول تأخر إنجاز المشروع ، الشيء الذي تسبب في ضياع أرباح متوقعة للمالك . هنا يحق للمالك تطبيق بند التعويض عن الأضرار ، والتي (كما ذكرت) سبق إتفاق الطرفين على قيمتهـا (أو سقف مبلغ التعويض) قبل توقيع العقد .

وقد يطبق بند التعويض عن الأضرار بمعـزل عن غرامة التأخير ، أو يتم الإكتـفاء بأحدهما .

وأرفق لك مقتطـفات من عـقـد " فيديك " لتوضيح فكرتي .


----------



## mos (11 نوفمبر 2008)

كرا جزيلا م حسن على التوضيح 
أرجو أن ترسل لى عقد الفيديك المترجم الذى تستعين به فى عملك.
miam902 على الهوت ميل
مع خالص التحية


----------



## حسن مشهور (11 نوفمبر 2008)

mos قال:


> شكرا جزيلا م حسن على التوضيح
> أرجو أن ترسل لى عقد الفيديك المترجم الذى تستعين به فى عملك.
> miam902 على الهوت ميل
> مع خالص التحية


 
الأخ/ mos
العفو .. في الحقيقة المقتطفات التي أوردتها في مشاركتي مأخوذة من عقد الفيديك المنشور هنا على صفحات الملتقى :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t83473.html

وكنت قد قمت بتنزيلها للإطلاع فقط .. ويتحمل صحة ما ورد بها الأخ/ تامر المصري (صاحب المشاركة) .
أما الجهة التي أعمل بها فلا تستعين بعقد الفيديك ، بل بعقد قياسي تم صياغته طبقاً لإشتراطات خاصة .

وبالتوفيق


----------



## mos (12 نوفمبر 2008)

أخى الكريم م حسن
تفسير أضافى وجدته بكتاب 
For example, the term liquidated damages’ which is a legal
term rooted in the common law system is the solution envisaged in the Red Book for
any default by the contractor in completing the works on time. Clause 47 of the Red
Book provides that ‘if the contractor shall fail to achieve completion of the works within
the time prescribed’, then the contractor is to pay to the employer the sum stated in
the contract as liquidated damages for such default and not as a penalty.


----------



## حسن مشهور (12 نوفمبر 2008)

mos قال:


> أخى الكريم م حسن
> تفسير أضافى وجدته بكتاب:
> 
> For example, the term liquidated damages which is a legal
> ...


 
الأخ/mos 
كما ترىفي هذه المداخلة أن المادة (47) من عقد الفيديك ، والتي تشير إلى أنه في حالة فشل (عجز) المقاول في إنجاز (عن إكمال) العمل خلال المدة المقررة ، فعليه دفع المبلغ المنصوص عليه في العقد على سبيل الـ تعويض عن الأضرار نتيجة هذا الإخلال ، وليس كغرامة .

إذن فالأصل هو النص في العقد على قيمة الـ تعويض عن الأضرار ، بمعنى قبول الطرفين لهذا الشرط مقدماً . وكما ذكرت لسيادتك سابقاً ، يمكن تطبيق أياً من الشرطين الجزائيـين بمعزل عن الآخر ، أي النص على قيمة الـ تعويض عن الأضرار ، بالإضافة إلى قيمة الغرامة عن التأخير . ..أو الإكتفاء بأحدهما . 
وفي الحالتين يقوم المالك بحصر وتقدير الأضرار/الخسائر التي قد يتكبدها / تلحق به نتيجة إخلال المقاول بالعقد ، وإحتسابها كمبلغ إجمالي ، أو مبلغ عن كل يوم تأخير ، أو كلاهما .

مثال: إرتباط المالك بعقود توريد ذات شروط جزائية ، أو ضياع فرصة تعاقد أو تأجير مجزية .. وهنا يقوم المالك بإحتساب قيمة الغرامة التي ستطبق عليه ، أو الأرباح التي قد تضيع عليه ..كقيمة لتلك الأضرار . 
وهذا لا ينفي تضرر المالك إذا إستمر التأخير في تسليم المشروع . فرغم تعويض المالك عن الأضرار ، لا زال المالك متضرر نتيجة عدم إنتفاعه بمشروعه . وهنا تطبق غرامة التأخير ..أي تحتسب غرامة التأخير بمعزل عن التعويض عن الأضرار .

أرجو أن تكون الصورة قد إتضحت الآن .

وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## mos (12 نوفمبر 2008)

ك الدعاء فقد اتضحت تماما .
والسؤال لماذا يحاول المقاول إذا تأخر أن يثبت أن غرامة التأخير المنصوص بها بالعقد ليست غرامة تأخير ولكن penalty 

فتعفيه المحكمة من الخصم أحيانا


----------



## southeastren (4 مارس 2009)

الحقيقة ان النقاش الذى دار وطرح راقى جدا وينم عن خبرة من الاخوة وخصوصا الاخ مشهور واحب ان اضيف الى اخر جزئية طرحها الاخ بخصوص محاولة المقاول بيان ان التاخير غرامة 
(penalty ) وليس اضرار .
وقام الاخوان بتعريف المقصود بغرامة التاخير والاضرار سواء المجمعة او غير المجمعة .
وبقى جزئية بسيطه لعلها تكون الحلقة المفقودة وهى طبيعة العقود وليس لها علاقة بالتعريفات او نصوص العقود .
وهى جزئية غالبها قانونى :-
1- العقود الادارية وهى التى تكون بها الحكومة طرف بالعقد وعليه تعامل الاضرار كغرامة تاخير اى انها تدفع دون حاجة الى اثبات من قبل الجهة الحكومية للاضرار وانما يلزمها اثبات التاخير فى تسليم العمل فقط ويكون المقاول ملزم بدفعها وخصمها من حسابة.
2- العقود غير الادارية سواء مدنية او تجارية فان الغرامة تستحق نتيجة التاخير والاضرار الناتجة عن التاخير ولا تكون هناك غرامة او اضرار بمجرد التاخير الا بعد اثبات الضرر وقيمته .كما ان للمحكمة سلطة فى تخفيض الاضرار المتفق عليها وفق مايتبين لها .


----------



## mos (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا أخى الكريم 
لدى سؤال جديد منفصل

ما معنى البند بالعقود المسمى 

no damages for delay


----------



## خالد قدورة (6 مارس 2009)

الف الف شكر للزملاء الاعزاء لهذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## southeastren (7 مارس 2009)

فى الحقيقة كنت انتظر احد الاخوان الاكثر خبرة منى للرد على استفسار الاخ / موس وحيث ان الاخوان مشغلون انتهز هذه الفرصة لادلوا بدلولى عسى الاخوان ان يصححوا ان كان هناك خطأ او استكمال للاجابة .
لم اطلع على اى عقد يعفى المقاول من التاخير حيث ان التاخر فى استكمال الاعمال من مسئولية المقاول وبالتالى المقاول مسئول مسئولية قانونية وفق القانون المدنى سواء وردت مسئوليته بالعقد ام لم ترد حيث انه كما بينا ان من مسئولية المقاول استكمال العمل بالوقت المطلوب ( او المعقول فى حالة عدم تحديد وقت لانجاز العمل).
ولتاكيد ذلك لنفرض ان المقاول مطلوب منه استكمال العمل فى سنة وتاخير المقاول حيث مضى سنتين ولم يستكمل العمل ماهى الاجراءات التى يمكن ان تتاخذ والمقاول معفى من الاضرار نتيجة التاخير وفق العقد .
فى الحقيقة هذا العقد مختل وغير متوازن وعليه ارى انه غير صحيح الا اذا كان المقصود شى اخر .


----------



## mos (8 مارس 2009)

مشكور على الرأى الواضح فى موضوع التأخير .

الموضزع الأخر هو الأضرار الناجمة عن التأخير 

فالبند يكتب ببعض العقود لتجنيب المالك بعض المخاطر

مع التحية


----------

